# Amp Techs



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, does anybody here from the Peterborough area know of any good amp techs in the Peterborough area. I desperately need to have my Ampeg overhauled. :thanks5qx:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Hi, does anybody here from the Peterborough area know of any good amp techs in the Peterborough area. I desperately need to have my Ampeg overhauled. :thanks5qx:


...there's an amazing guy in pickering. let me know if you need his info.

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Right now I would accept any info. The amp is sweet sounding but the noise is not right. I reallt like this amp and would like to get it performing the way it should. Thanks. :thanks5qx:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey PaulS...
I just noticed yesterday there was a mesa boogie authorized repair guy
in sebright..ont..
near casino rama....
Tube Amp Technologies 1184 Concession Road D-E (near Casinorama) Sebright ON L0K1W0 (705) 833-1234 

I can not vouch for their service yet....but will probably check them out soon

My wife and kids are getting me a mesa for a birthday gift....yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

good luck with your amp..

Auger


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Well lucky ducky you.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I found a guy in Peterborough came well recommended from a good friend. I thought he had packed it in but he just closed up his own shop and now works part time out of Hank to Hendrix shop. Problem with amp and noise was found to be output transformer. I also found out that Uptown Music in Peterborough is an Ampeg dealer so parts can be had without going out of town. Thanks for all tips, references etc. :wave:


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Paul, can I ask what model is your ampeg? 

I'm curious because I have a '63 Reverbrocket and the noise is getting unbearable. I'd be interested to know what repairs had to be done to yours...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...there's an amazing guy in pickering. let me know if you need his info.
> 
> -dh


I'm in that area. Don't need one right now, but I'd love to have the info at hand.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm in that area. Don't need one right now, but I'd love to have the info at hand.


...send me a pm:

[email protected]


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Blue Apple said:


> Paul, can I ask what model is your ampeg?
> 
> I'm curious because I have a '63 Reverbrocket and the noise is getting unbearable. I'd be interested to know what repairs had to be done to yours...


Well it is a SJ-12R, and the noise problem came from the output transformer. The noise was a real low freq hum and after I think about it, it makes sense as to where the problem was.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I found a guy in Peterborough came well recommended from a good friend. I thought he had packed it in but he just closed up his own shop and now works part time out of Hank to Hendrix shop. Problem with amp and noise was found to be output transformer. I also found out that Uptown Music in Peterborough is an Ampeg dealer so parts can be had without going out of town. Thanks for all tips, references etc. :wave:



You talkin` bout Tony??? How can I get hold of him?? He was awesome. He has worked on every one of my amps, and I am nothing but satisfied with his work.

CT.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea the one and only good one in Peterborough. I can get you the number for Hank to Hendrix if you'd like or the next time I'm at Dennis's I can get you his home number.


----------

